# Benefits of a "in sump" refugium?



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I just modified a sump I'm setting up to include a refugium in the center. I don't really know alot about this setup but I figured it couldn't hurt.

Anyways, I was just wondering what the benefits of this setup are. Do you keep plants in it, more fish, or what and why?

I was thinking maybe using the refugium to grow plants could be a good added filtration, but I don't really know.

The refugium I set up is 10"L x 4"W x 8"H, so its obviously too small to be keeping an fish in permanently, but maybe newly released fry?

Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

what do you think a refuge is used for? http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/refuge
The meaning is plane jane.
Its to house fish that need to recoup or mother and fry that need protection, simple as that. Only reason to have a refuge thats seperate is so you can treat a disease or something of that fish and take it out of the water column. AKA hospital tank.

Having just plants in there would mean its no longer considered a fuge.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Fair enough, then what should could I call it if not a refugium?

Either way my question is the same.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

You would call it a refugium. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refugium_(fishkeeping)

Tropical Freshwater Refugiums often contain large amounts of aquarium plants, primarily Vallisneria, Anubias, Cabomba, Echinodorus, Microsorum, Cladophora, Java moss and Fontinalis, but like marine tanks they often contain scavengers such as several species of prolific snails which are often Malaysian trumpet snails, Ramshorn snails and Physa and prolific shrimp such as cherry shrimp. Some use refugiums to raise microfauna Daphnia, Moina and Gammarus to supplement the diets of the fish in the main tank, particularly fish that are picky about their diet, such as freshwater pipefish.

In home aquariums, the refugium is typically located in the cabinet underneath the main tank. By confining the plants and creatures to the refugium, the main tank remains clean and aesthetically pleasing, while the biological filtration takes place in the refugium.

I keep my *fuge* stuffed with plants, (a fuge is where you keep plants, snails and delicate stock like cherry shrimp you do not want the fish in your display tank to eat).


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info fox. Very helpful!

If I can find some plants and shrimp that can handle the high pH of my Malawi tank I will start stocking it soon.


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

If it contains plants it would then be called a riparium


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

ksk_che_che said:


> If it contains plants it would then be called a riparium


I thought a riparium was a planted tank that's water only goes up half way so the plants can grow on top...?


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

i thought that was a paludarium, maybe im confused.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Follow the fox...
He knows of what he speaks.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

ksk_che_che said:


> i thought that was a paludarium, maybe im confused.


Getting kind of off topic, but thats ok, I already got an answer to my original question. :thumb:

My understanding is that a riparium is an aquarium that has room for plants to grow ontop of the water(using floats usually I think) and still have space for aquatic life underneath.

A paludarium is a riparium but with a dry surface(ie land/shore) where reptiles or amphibians can live. So it's kind of like half terrarium and half riparium.

Although I have found multiple conflicting definitions. This is the one that I've heard the most.


----------

